# Installing Oracle 10g2 on RHEL 5.3



## Athan (Jun 13, 2007)

Recently I was given the task of installing and configuring Oracle 10g2 on RHEL 5.3
I looked up a lot of manuals and guides but they all carried ambiguous procedures so I decided to simplify things a little by writing this document.....I hope people find it useful.

*Installing Oracle 10g2 on RHEL 5.3.By Athan*

Unpack Files
Unzip the files:


```
unzip 10201_database_linux32.zip
```
You should now have a single directory containing installation files. Depending on the age of the download this may either be named "db/Disk1" or "database".

Hosts File
The* /etc/hosts* file must contain a fully qualified name for the server:


```
<IP-address>  <fully-qualified-machine-name>  <machine-name>
```
Set Kernel Parameters
Add the following lines to the */etc/sysctl.conf* file:


```
#kernel.shmall = 2097152
#kernel.shmmax = 2147483648
# semaphores: semmsl, semmns, semopm, semmni
#fs.file-max = 65536
kernel.shmmni = 4096
kernel.sem = 250 32000 100 128
net.ipv4.ip_local_port_range = 1024 65000
net.core.rmem_default=262144
net.core.rmem_max=262144
net.core.wmem_default=262144
net.core.wmem_max=262144
```
Run the following command to change the current kernel parameters:


```
/sbin/sysctl -p
```
Add the following lines to the */etc/security/limits.conf *file:


```
*               soft    nproc   2047
*               hard    nproc   16384
*               soft    nofile  1024
*               hard    nofile  65536
```
Add the following line to the* /etc/pam.d/login *file, if it does not already exist:


```
session    required     pam_limits.so
```
Disable secure linux by editing the* /etc/selinux/config* file, making sure the SELINUX flag is set as follows:


```
SELINUX=disabled
```
Alternatively, this alteration can be done using the GUI tool (System > Administration > Security Level and Firewall). Click on the SELinux tab and disable the feature.

*Setup*
Install the following packages:


```
# From RedHat Server Disk 
cd /media/cdrom/Server
rpm -Uvh setarch-2*
rpm -Uvh make-3*
rpm -Uvh glibc-2*
rpm -Uvh libaio-0*
rpm -Uvh compat-libstdc++-33-3*
rpm -Uvh compat-gcc-34-3*
rpm -Uvh compat-gcc-34-c++-3*
rpm -Uvh gcc-4*
rpm -Uvh libXp-1*
rpm -Uvh openmotif-2*
rpm -Uvh compat-db-4*
```
Create the new groups and users:


```
groupadd oinstall
groupadd dba
groupadd oper
```
useradd -g oinstall -G dba oracle
passwd oracle

Create the directories in which the Oracle software will be installed:


```
mkdir -p /u01/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/db_1
chown -R oracle.oinstall /u01
```
Login as root and issue the following command:


```
xhost +<machine-name>
```
If the display does not set then run the following script :


```
#/usr/bin/ksh

if [ "$1" != '' ]
then
        echo
        AUTH=/usr/bin/X11/xauth
        outfile=${HOME}/`whoami`.disp

        echo $AUTH -i add `$AUTH list | tail -1` > ${outfile}
        echo export DISPLAY=$DISPLAY  >> ${outfile}

        chmod 755 $outfile
        su - $1 -c "${outfile}"
else
        echo 'Usage: disp_auth.sh oracle'
fi
```
Edit the */etc/redhat-release* file replacing the current release information (Red Hat Enterprise Linux Server release 5 (Tikanga)) with the following:


```
redhat-4
```
Login as the oracle user and add the following lines at the end of the *.bash_profile* file:


```
# Oracle Settings
TMP=/tmp; export TMP
TMPDIR=$TMP; export TMPDIR

ORACLE_BASE=/u01/app/oracle; export ORACLE_BASE
ORACLE_HOME=$ORACLE_BASE/product/10.2.0/db_1; export ORACLE_HOME
ORACLE_SID=ORCL; export ORACLE_SID
ORACLE_TERM=xterm; export ORACLE_TERM
PATH=/usr/sbin:$PATH; export PATH
PATH=$ORACLE_HOME/bin:$PATH; export PATH

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$ORACLE_HOME/lib:/lib:/usr/lib; export LD_LIBRARY_PATH
CLASSPATH=$ORACLE_HOME/JRE:$ORACLE_HOME/jlib:$ORACLE_HOME/rdbms/jlib; export CLASSPATH

if [ $USER = "oracle" ]; then
  if [ $SHELL = "/bin/ksh" ]; then
    ulimit -p 16384
    ulimit -n 65536
  else
    ulimit -u 16384 -n 65536
  fi
fi
```
*Installation*

Log into the oracle user. If you are using X emulation then set the DISPLAY environmental variable:


```
DISPLAY=<machine-name>:0.0; export DISPLAY
```
Start the Oracle Universal Installer (OUI) by issuing the following command in the database directory:


```
./runInstaller
```
And you are done....This would launch the oracle installer.


----------



## jamessmith1975 (Nov 28, 2009)

thanx dude, this is really helpfull.


----------



## Athan (Jun 13, 2007)

No problem...Do let me know if you want it with the Oracle installation screen shots


----------

